# Ayuda con  amplificador valvular Ken Braun Studio 15 / 15



## Usul (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola, en un amplificador valvular Ken Braun Studio 15 / 15 que estoy intentando reparar, estaban todos los potenciometros desconectados y los cables cortados, he conseguido el circuito, con una persona que lo dibujo y me lo vendio, pero hay una parte que no entiendo, se ve en la foto, señalado en rojo:







[/URL][/IMG]

Como ven el potenciómetro de graves conecta con una resistencia de 22 K, de allí conecta con un capacitor de 220 pf, y de allí va a una parte del potenciómetro de agudos, pero no hay ningún contacto allí.
Mi pregunta es si la conexión puede ser un error en el dibujo o es una conexión a masa.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.

Usul


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 24, 2012)

Creo que el condensador de 220 pF, va soldado en la carcasa del potenciometro, para quitar ruidos.


----------



## Usul (Nov 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias , lo voy a soldar allí, a ver que pasa.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos 

Usul


----------



## diazric (Oct 13, 2016)

Hola! Quiero cambiar las valvulas de potencia de mi Ken Brown Studio 15+15 (EL84 o 6BQ6). Que marca me recomiendan? Hay alguna consideracion especial para colocar las nuevas? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2016)

diazric dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Quiero cambiar las valvulas de potencia de mi Ken Brown Studio 15+15 (EL84 o 6BQ6). Que marca me recomiendan? Hay alguna consideracion especial para colocar las nuevas? ...


6BQ6  , son  6BQ5 
Te recomendo que olvide valvulas o tubos Chinos , los Rusos son actualmente los mejores.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2016)

diazric dijo:


> Hola! Quiero cambiar las valvulas de potencia de mi Ken Brown Studio 15+15 (EL84 o 6BQ6). Que marca me recomiendan? Hay alguna consideracion especial para colocar las nuevas? ...



Aparte como te dijo Daniel, también puedes comprar válvulas EL84 / 6BQ5  N.O.S (New Old Stock), que son nuevas, sin uso, stock viejo, de las mejores marcas de antaño ( RCA, Sylvania, General Electric ,Raytheon, Tung-Sol, Philips, etc,), son las mejores, también las mas caras.-
Las puedes conseguir en :
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/valvula-6bq5-el84

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....A0.H0.XEL84+/+6.TRS0&_nkw=el84+6bq5&_sacat=0

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

